# Opinoins on latest mount



## Brian Jones

I don't like it. To start it's not the greatest work. Taxidermists are supposed to re-create what we see in nature. This is in no way a good representative of that. Just bad taste IMO. I realize I may not have the popular opinion, but that's what it is, an opinion.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

unique to say the least!, exit hole should have been much larger for the head used...say like it was hit by an axe.
Great for a man cave, not so good for genpop...


----------



## lung beater

looks good.


----------



## Truth2 Archer

I disagree with the first opinion, I think under the circumstances it looks very good, Im not a taxidermist but by just looking with the naked eye you cant tell the face of the deer had been reconstructed, And People have to have fun sometime right? Its by far rare and extraordinary, But honestly I love it!


----------



## proskinnertts

I agree with Brian. Something like that gives taxidermy a bad name and if a non hunter was to see that they would probably be very disturbed, and get the wrong impression about what taxidermy and hunting is about.


----------



## tmead

Don't like it. Seems pointless.


----------



## M.Magis

I agree with everything Brian mentioned. Actually, you can very easily see where the form was cut because it was cut at the incorrect place. These mounts are nothing new and have been around for decades. They were in poor taste then just like they are now.


----------



## kyhorse

I knew many wouldn't like it but others would. I'll admit it's a little extreme and probably isn't for hanging in a local sporting goods store. But it's a recreation which is what taxidermy is about. Some may find a mount of a bobcat catching a quail offensive. 

I think having pets mounted is tacky but there are a lot of taxidermist out there doing it for people.


----------



## M.Magis

kyhorse said:


> But it's a recreation which is what taxidermy is about.


According to who? Taxidermy is about recreating nature.


----------



## Brian Jones

You are right, a Bobcat catching a quail is probably offensive to some. That is natures fault, the idea is to re create what happens in nature. Like the bobcat reference.


----------



## MOC

So a hunter shooting a buck with a Rage doesn't happen in nature? My guess is not only does it happen, but apparently it did happen, hence the mount idea. 

I like it a lot.


----------



## Brian Jones

That's not the point. It is re creating nature, not what we do to them in nature.


----------



## kyhorse

There is no way you can tell where the form was modified. Not even standing in front of it. Point out where you think it was cut. 

Webster defines taxidermy as "the art of preparing and preserving the skins of animals and of stuffing and mounting them in lifelike form." A mount of a dead turkey hanging from it's feet or several ducks strapped together or a mount of a stringer of fish goes against the grain based on the definition. 

I'm a bowhunter guys and I'm passionate about it. The mount is different and somewhat extreme, but I'm not worried about offending someone in my circle or a non-hunter to be honest. 

I appreciate the opinions.


----------



## Brian Jones

I will agree with you, I don't care for the hanging dead mounts either. I wouldn't worry about offending anyone, regardless who they are. The fact is, you ask for opinions and I gave you mine. I am in no way offended, and if someone is they will get over it.


----------



## kyhorse

Your right, and thanks for giving your opinion. 

The link in your signature isn't working. If you are a taxidermist, was this a link to your work?


----------



## MOC

Brian Jones said:


> That's not the point. It is re creating nature, not what we do to them in nature.


We're as much a part of nature as a bobcat catching a quail.


----------



## Brian Jones

kyhorse said:


> Your right, and thanks for giving your opinion.
> 
> The link in your signature isn't working. If you are a taxidermist, was this a link to your work?


Yes it is, the link works on my end. The pics in it are a couple years old. I have a post or two in this forum with pics.


----------



## OneidaPest

Kyhorse I myself thought your mount looked very nice for a off color pose. This being said I to have seen this pose of deer licking themselves, also biting at an arrow that was stuck in as if they were shot and even going so far as to be eating in that pose. Me being a hunter and also learning taxidermy found the good in this pose. There all kinds of poses out there to show off the animals that have been harvested. So in giving an opinion you always have to take the good with the bad people see in the mount. And opinions are like all people we each have one.


----------



## woodstax

First, we, as archers, have to constantly fight the myth that all we do is wound animals.. This mount only strengthens that nay-sayers argument. We, as artists, should only strive to represent wildife in it purest beauty, to pay it respect.. This mount has no aeshetic appeal whatsoever. As hunters, we should be trying to motivate non hunters to support us, not send them running to pay PETA after seeing a mount like that... With that said, you have done no great service to the world of hunters and taxidermists with that mount.


----------



## jimmy bug

Well...Hmmm...personally dont care for it but to each his own, definately ballsy, which i appreciate. Dont listen to brain jones, he is average at best, his mounts on his post arent the greatest by any means, and they are recent!


----------



## proskinnertts

woodstax said:


> First, we, as archers, have to constantly fight the myth that all we do is wound animals.. This mount only strengthens that nay-sayers argument. We, as artists, should only strive to represent wildife in it purest beauty, to pay it respect.. This mount has no aeshetic appeal whatsoever. As hunters, we should be trying to motivate non hunters to support us, not send them running to pay PETA after seeing a mount like that... With that said, you have done no great service to the world of hunters and taxidermists with that mount.


thats what I meant to say, just couldnt find the right words


----------



## M.Magis

kyhorse said:


> There is no way you can tell where the form was modified. Not even standing in front of it. Point out where you think it was cut.


That is not where the jaw should hinge. The bottom jaw should appear as a straight line. 



kyhorse said:


> I appreciate the opinions.


You don't seem to.


----------



## MI_Darton

Well, here's an opinion from a different angle.....
I will never forget your mount....ever. Looks great to me.


----------



## kyhorse

M.Magis,

I see what you are saying, but I think it may be the picture. That isn't where the form was cut. 

From the standpoint of opinions about the mount itself, I do appreciate them. The pictures were not posted up to create a debate of whether it would be offensive to some or whether or not it was putting bowhunting in bad light. That's why it's in the taxidermy forum and not the bowhunting forum, but I will make a comment that is a personal opinion. 

In a lot of ways I think part of the problem we face today as hunters is we care about what is thought to much. Another part of the problem is more of us are not voting to put the people in office that support our heritage. If you're not a member of the NRA you should be. If you are not part of P&Y you should be, etc. 

I'm off to bear camp fellas so won't be weighing in on this one for a while.


----------



## muzzyman1212

i love this mount it is defiantly unique and different 

have fun at bear camp


----------



## woodstax

Good Luck at Bear camp!


----------



## Brian Jones

Good luck at bear camp


----------



## MOC

woodstax said:


> First, we, as archers, have to constantly fight the myth that all we do is wound animals.. This mount only strengthens that nay-sayers argument.


So, how exactly did the animal end up on the wall, if the archer merely wounded it?


----------



## woodstax

The mount shows a wounded animal.


----------



## MOC

Ummmm, the deer somehow ended up quite dead and on the wall.


----------



## rthawker

MOC said:


> Ummmm, the deer somehow ended up quite dead and on the wall.


Yes it ended up that way but at the moment in time that the buck is depicted in the mount it is wounded. Even when a perfect heart shot or double lung shot is made the animal is still just wounded until it expires. 

As far as my opinion on the mount. It is not my taste. I find it a little redundant. As mentioned, obviously the animal was shot and killed hence it's on the wall. The moment in time I would rather depict is before the shot. The work is done well though.


----------



## dpoutdoor

I like it, 1st ive seen mounted that way


----------



## HoytBuck

Looks good to me. I have one mounted the same way, just no arrow.


----------



## woodmaster

I hate it! To me it shows poor taste.

Whats the point of showing an animal in pain and in the condition?


----------



## pirogue53

More under the gutter than over the top. Disrespectful to the animal.


----------



## BMD

Wouldn't hang on my wall................the whole mount represent's a bad shot and suffering. It happen's I know, But I don't think we need to display it.


----------



## tackscall

I think its extremely well done but agree with others that it depicts a suffering deer. I think a full body mount of a pass through like that Passin Through print would be awesome


----------



## maglitexl

I have worked for some Taxidermist "1 world Champion" and I had a shop for 5 years before getting a divorce and losing my shop and Ill say first off its a GREAT LOOKING JOB! The Deer looks real, the mouth is great, the eye you show looks perfect for whats going on and the mount is one that is VERY good! Its a great show piece and wont be popular to some due to the graphic nature but as far as the TAXIDERMY WORK goes I say its a great job and a great mount there area few places that arent quite right such as the mouth where it hinges as stated earlier but its overall a great job.. Good Job and enjoy it!!


----------



## JJudd

*Bad taste*

IMO it is just bad taste, however very good workmenship!


----------



## paoneshot

I love the mount. It is very well done and it shows the reality of the hunt. I cant believe no one has thought of it before.


----------



## tackscall

For one thing, with that shot that deer is definitely not going to be on his feet long enough to think about pulling that arrow out


----------



## kebees4

It is a good looking mount. It doesn't matter who likes it and who don't. The customer is the one you need to make happy.You got to do what the customer wants you to do if you want to keep their business. I just finished a very similar mount and the customer was very happy with it. At first my wife didn't like it but after it hung on my wall a few days she loved it. Here is a picture of it. Not the best picture but it gives you an idea of it.


----------



## M.Magis

paoneshot said:


> I love the mount. It is very well done and it shows the reality of the hunt. I cant believe no one has thought of it before.


These mounts aren't new, they've been around for decades. You don't see them often because most people find them in poor taste.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

I think its good work, and interesting, just not my taste.

BTW, this isnt the first one like it that Ive seen, not even the first one like it posted on this site.


----------



## dane0001

Not my taste but to each their own.... The work looks good considering the damage to the cape.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hey I give it an A for being creative. The guy just wanting opinions and he got it. I think its all around wrong. The buck is too small to mount to begin with. The arrow shot is poor and the work looks bad. Respect for the animal is lost. I dont know what this guy was thinking but this is down right degrading. ukey:


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I am going to go with Brian on this also. It is not in the best interest of the hunting comunity to do a mount that shows a wounded animal by gun or blade. A very respected taxidermist in my area did a mount showing a missed shot on a full mount buck..............arrow in the ground, Buck jumping the shot. It goes over well at all the shows for hunters and non-hunters alike. First impressions are everything and are the ones that sometimes leave the biggest marks. If someones initial statement is they do not like it but it hangs in their house.................they get used to it being there more times than it grows on them.

Over the years as a taxidermist I have refused to do certain mounts or animals..............no dogs and cats, and not mounts that give a negative look at the sport. I know other taxidermist that do not refuse this work but that is for each of us to decide. 

As far as the mount on behalf of the taxidermist it shows creative thinking and looking at the mouth detail some good talent being used..............just needs to be used on a more positive scene that will cross out of just man cave mentality.

IMHO

Bob


----------



## buckeye_girl

I wouldn't put it on my wall. If nothing more than the shock to others. Many of my friends and family don't agree with hunting and this would tramatize them. But I think you did good work, Im not a taxi so I can't say if there is anything wrong. If the owner is happy that is all that matters.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter

*I like it*

What did u use to make the blood look like that... I like it they have 1 similar to that at our archery shop and its not even cose to being as cool as yours


----------



## jman22

Very unique. Can't say I've ever seen anything like it. Good work.


----------



## Nolanoutdoors

I don't care for it, but to each his own. It sure might push those sitting on the fence about hunting to the other side.


----------



## deadheadskulls

original and artistic. You will probably find customers that really like it.


----------



## mr.nock

love it kyhorse their mad because they dint think to do a mount like that


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> love it kyhorse their mad because they dint think to do a mount like that


Wrong. Most who posted who did not like the mount, said it was because of the pose and not the quality.


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA

ha..wow! Definately is something that only a certain type of person would like. I don't love it, or dislike it...just find it interesting. Don't think I'd be able to put it up in my house if my brother and wife stopped by, but hell, do what you want. If you like it, then its all good. One thing I thought of first, is that its showing the wounding of an animal, as the deer is trying to pull it out, so its showing an animal in pain, which people may not like. 
But then again, thats bowhunting, animals get shot and die, so whatever. 
Unique and interesting, but I think I'd like the more traditional mount if I were to do one for myself.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

If it is so great, enter it into a state competition (if you can) and let us know how well it does.


----------



## boxerjake77

I see nothing wrong with it. I think it looks good,different. Now, this would not be my first choice of a way to mount, 2nd or 3rd either, but if I can shoot that many trophys, I might try to get creative at some point.


----------



## CLB

I would NEVER consider hanging that on my wall and don't know anyone who would. That being said the taxidermy work seems decent.


----------



## woodmaster

mr.nock said:


> love it kyhorse their mad because they dint think to do a mount like that




Ive seen several mounted like that.....I hated everyone I've seen.

So I'm not mad because I didnt think of it and he isn't the first to think of it.


.


----------



## WildAntlers

*Mount*

It's nice to see something different. Who cares if it offends some people. It wasn't meant for those people to see it anyway. If you like it, more power to ya. I like it!

Yes it shows a "wounded" deer BUT aren't ALL shot deer wounded until they die???? i.e. a Fatal Wound. This mount simply depicts a moment in time before the deer expires. Duh!!

I wish some of the bleeding hearts, out there, would recieve the same fatal wounds.


----------



## xtreme

I think it is very cool. It has a hardcore hunting look. To me it wouldnt be something that would be in the main room with my others. That would be a personal one that would be displayed in a private room.


----------



## affe22

I've looked at the mount a few times now and one thing really stands out to me. I think the amount of blood on the arrow is a little much and terribly unrealistic. I have never had an arrow come out of a deer looking like that and it seems to me it was done that way for the shock value.

It is good work but it would not have a place in my home.


----------



## 90 meter 120

as far as the art work goes the mount is certainly unique.... but I prefer to show respect for the deer on my wall by keeping then as close to how they looked in the wild before the kill ... I can look at any one of the deer on my wall and remember the entire hunt like it was yesterday. Every time i see one of my heads on the wall I dont really think about the kill but moments just before the kill, when your heart skips a beat when that buck first apears out of thin air, when you are praying " please just let him come this way".... when you draw your bow and he stops behind a tree and stops for what seems hours.... all those monents come to my mind when I see my heads on the wall and I think they are better remembered that way


----------



## readonly

Tacky and poor taste. What's next....a full body mount of a deer half field dressed. Only purpose of your mount is shock value.

And it's not realistic. Because a deer shot like that wouldn't be bothered trying to mouth around with the arrow tip.


----------



## tannermark

Brother That is one Ballsey mount! I like it! Right down to the hairs in the broadhead. I'm a taxidermist and I'd hang that thing on my wall in a minute! Admittedly it's hardcore and for that reason some will thumb there nose at it. It looks to be good quality, creative artwork. anyone who says different is either mad they didn't come up with the idea or they just have a weak stomach. BRAVO!


----------



## deerhunter7273

*great*

I think it is great and I might have to take some of your ideas and use them on my mount this year


----------



## Knot Tellin

A mount means different things to different people. I mount animals for multiple reasons. 1 is if they are a good representation of the species. 2. If they mean something special to me. I think there was a lot of thought put into this mount and the taxidermist did a pretty good job. The detail is there you can see it with the hairs on the broadhead and the mouth. Would I have something like this done probably not. Would I be offened or cut someone down for having it done NO. If some give you crap about it tell them to go pound sand. Its your mount remember the hunt as you wish.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

OP Post;



> I know this is probably over the top for some, but wanted to see what some of you thought about this latest mount.
> 
> Half the face/nose was cut off and modified and built back to make the idea work.
> 
> Don't hold back. Let me know what you think.





> Would I have something like this done probably not. Would I be offened or cut someone down for having it done NO. If some give you crap about it tell them to go pound sand.


I do not think anyone cut anyone down, some may be offended by it but that is an opinion. Again the work is good and it is up to each of us how we feel about the pose. It is a good thread no need to tell anyone to go pound anything.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Glenn-bob

tannermark said:


> Brother That is one Ballsey mount! I like it! Right down to the hairs in the broadhead. I'm a taxidermist and I'd hang that thing on my wall in a minute! Admittedly it's hardcore and for that reason some will thumb there nose at it. It looks to be good quality, creative artwork. anyone who says different is either mad they didn't come up with the idea or they just have a weak stomach. BRAVO!


Well, ballsy and in bad taste...I'm certainly not mad and absolutely no weak stomach...What I am, is embarrassed for the bowhunting community. When you represent in this way you represent all of us and it's not a good representation.
What you have is an animal that is wounded...Any animal mortally wounded would not react in this way. He would make a mad dash until he expired on his feet...No time to try to repair that injury.
So what it comes down to is, as others have said, shock value...It's not art and it's offensive for the reasons above...We have a difficult enough time justifying our love of this sport to those who don't understand it and to focus on the least palatable (to lots of hunters as well as non hunters) aspect of it (and in an inaccurate way) defiles the reasons most of us hunt.
The fight is for the minds of non hunters...They can vote us out of the sport we love...Any non hunter that sees this sort of disrespect is a vote against us...
I certainly don't want to be represented in this way and would distance myself from anyone who does...It's not good...


----------



## nitrousjunkee72

I didn't know Wes Craven did taxidermy LOL!!! Definately something I've never seen, A one off piece. As long as you like that's all that matters.


----------



## poorman

Not for me. I wouldnt hang a mount like that. Just my opinion.


----------



## callou2131

Some of these comments remind me of those that say they "harvest" deer. Sorry folks, but we participate in a bloodsport where something dies, we Kill deer, and other animals. I would not put that mount in a local gas station, but i would certainly put it in my house. No anti's will ever be welcome in my house anyway.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I did not harvest a deer last year but our group did harvest a moose, and yes we did have to kill him to make it so. NO joy in the act of killing for me but I do take pride in a well placed shot that does the job and does it fast.

Never have I called the sport I love a bloodsport, I think that only happens on the highways every year from drinking and driving or using cell phones. 

One would think the term Bloodsport fits better with the word slaughter or bloodbath, just my opinion though. Just like others who have the opposite opinion to what a few may want to see here. We do not always get or hear what we want.

Again, good mount from a good taxidermist but I do not think the pose is good for the sport.

Bob


----------



## deadheadskulls

My wife thinks its cool


----------



## davidhein

Its not the type of mount I would like to do, however its a great piece of work by the taxidermist


----------



## kstatemallards

I think it's a stupid idea for a mount. I wouldn't put that up in my house.


----------



## lgb102

I'm sick of everybody being so "let's don't offend anyone". That's whats amatter with America now. I think it's a very well done mount. Only thing I see is a little excessive on the blood on the arrow. If this mount turns people to anti-hunting, then they weren't far from it to start with. Deer do suffer and get wounded before they die. That's just how it is. What give PETA more help than anything is the hunting community can't even get along. No gun, no bow, no crossbows, bait, no bait, etc. Quit worrying about PETA and start worrying about the guy that hunts over bait or behind dogs, etc. That'll do more to stop PETA than anything else.


----------



## dx2

^ I believe the term is "politically correct" and I agree that it's dictating way too much in our society today.

This wouldn't be my choice for a mount, but it doesn't bother me. It's different and a challenge for a taxi.

Like affe and lgb said - too much blood on the arrow...it is the first thing I noticed. Impressive detail in the mouth and as to the position of the eyes and ears though.


----------



## Glenn-bob

lgb102 said:


> I'm sick of everybody being so "let's don't offend anyone". That's whats amatter with America now. I think it's a very well done mount. Only thing I see is a little excessive on the blood on the arrow. If this mount turns people to anti-hunting, then they weren't far from it to start with. Deer do suffer and get wounded before they die. That's just how it is. What give PETA more help than anything is the hunting community can't even get along. No gun, no bow, no crossbows, bait, no bait, etc. Quit worrying about PETA and start worrying about the guy that hunts over bait or behind dogs, etc. That'll do more to stop PETA than anything else.


Actually the point, I think, is not to poke the tiger...I'm not at all shy about telling people that I hunt...If they have a problem with hunting, I'm o.k. with that. I won't apologize for being a hunter...
On the other hand, I have respect for those who don't hunt and don't understand our passion for it and I try to show them the courtesy that I would expect from them.
There's no need to portray, in graphic detail, either spoken or illustrated the grit of hunting...If you want a mount that shows that kind of detail, be discrete...
The anti hunting community is powerful and well funded...Why would you want to raise their ire needlessly? Why would you want to give them ammo? *Any nonhunter that sees a mount of this nature is going to look poorly on hunting,that's just fact *and we are in a minority.
Lots of people look on hunters as stupid, unthinking morons...The "Let's have a beer and go shoot something" mentality. If you portray in that way that's how you'll be viewed and that's how you'll be legislated...
So, for me, it has nothing at all to do with political correctness, just common sense...


----------



## lgb102

Glenn-bob said:


> .
> There's no need to portray, in graphic detail, either spoken or illustrated the grit of hunting......


 The "grit" of hunting is part of hunting..You can have hunting without out. So why take that away from it like it doesn't exist. That's kinda like going off to war and no expecting to see any bloodshed


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Lets look at these mounts from a clinical view, The first mount is a level hit from the angle of the arrow. Would have been an extreme quarter away with the arrow passing through behind the rib cage entering the diaphram taking out both lungs, top of the heart and then crashing through the shoulder. This deer would not have been on its feet more than a couple of minutes and would have been down within 60 yards tops and not been trying to pull an arrow. I doubt the expandable would have made it throught the shoulder looking that good. Again a good mount but the pose just does not fit and in my view not good for the sport.

The second mount on page 2, this one shows a high hit. Looks like a muzzy with practice blades in it. He would have lived with that hit but infection would have crippled him up pretty good. Tells me the guy that shot it was a novice who did not practice enough to respect this animal, our sport or himself. Again good taxidermy, poor choice and reason for pose.

A few phrases, lose lips sink tall ships, what happens in vegas stays in vegas. The grit of hunting is the fact we have to kill to harvest game. The ethics of it is to do it as humanely, quietly as possible. The ethics of taxidermy should be to show the animal with the respect. 

I disagree that an animal hit well with an arrow suffers, matter of fact it goes into shock within seconds of the hit because of massive blood flow to the area. They feel faint and sick and want to lay down. I have seen clean pass-thrus where the animal does not even know it is hit, they try to feed and then just tip over. Good archers take high percentage shots.

Have I wounded game and failed to retrieve........yep. Felt sick to my stomach for days. Do I talk about it..........nope, would I have an animal mounted that showed this..........not in this life. Do I still hunt..........you bet. But we should learn from our mistakes........right.

We will not protect this sport by showing the grit, the bloodsport or the lack of abillity to kill with speed and accuracy. We will protect it by showing respect for the animals we hunt, by using every part we can and sharing that harvest with others, hunters or not. By a well done mount, looking as alive and as alert when we saw him coming in for the shot.

I have always looked at taxidermy as a story we can share with other hunters, our families. A story the tells and shows of a deep respect for being a hunter.

JMHO

Bob


----------



## lgb102

GenesisAlpha said:


> Tells me the guy that shot it was a novice who did not practice enough to respect this animal, our sport or himself. Again good taxidermy, poor choice and reason for pose.
> 
> 
> I disagree that an animal hit well with an arrow suffers, matter of fact it goes into shock within seconds of the hit because of massive blood flow to the area. They feel faint and sick and want to lay down. I have seen clean pass-thrus where the animal does not even know it is hit, they try to feed and then just tip over. Good archers take high percentage shots.
> 
> 
> Bob


So everyone that makes a bad shot is a novice and doesn't practice enough to respect the animal. 
Bob PM me I got something to ask you but would rather not put it on the board.


----------



## dx2

Like war, killing animals, for food or whatever, isn't always pretty. "dancing" around this fact for the fear of what some might think, hides the truth, and, over time, weakens the stance of hunting.

That doesn't mean we should seek to offend, but, rather, not hide the truth or fear those who might be offended and let them guide our decisions and the decisions of the hunting community....because with that also comes the "breeding" of guilt and resentment toward the sport....even from some within...which eventually spreads and weakens the stance of hunting.


----------



## Glenn-bob

lgb102 said:


> The "grit" of hunting is part of hunting..You can have hunting without out. So why take that away from it like it doesn't exist. That's kinda like going off to war and no expecting to see any bloodshed


It's like talking about your sex life in church...Everybody knows you likely have one. You don't need to detail it...Just my opinion and I think quite a few agree :wink:


----------



## Glenn-bob

GenesisAlpha said:


> Lets look at these mounts from a clinical view, The first mount is a level hit from the angle of the arrow. Would have been an extreme quarter away with the arrow passing through behind the rib cage entering the diaphram taking out both lungs, top of the heart and then crashing through the shoulder. This deer would not have been on its feet more than a couple of minutes and would have been down within 60 yards tops and not been trying to pull an arrow. I doubt the expandable would have made it throught the shoulder looking that good. Again a good mount but the pose just does not fit and in my view not good for the sport.
> 
> The second mount on page 2, this one shows a high hit. Looks like a muzzy with practice blades in it. He would have lived with that hit but infection would have crippled him up pretty good. Tells me the guy that shot it was a novice who did not practice enough to respect this animal, our sport or himself. Again good taxidermy, poor choice and reason for pose.
> 
> A few phrases, lose lips sink tall ships, what happens in vegas stays in vegas. The grit of hunting is the fact we have to kill to harvest game. The ethics of it is to do it as humanely, quietly as possible. The ethics of taxidermy should be to show the animal with the respect.
> 
> I disagree that an animal hit well with an arrow suffers, matter of fact it goes into shock within seconds of the hit because of massive blood flow to the area. They feel faint and sick and want to lay down. I have seen clean pass-thrus where the animal does not even know it is hit, they try to feed and then just tip over. Good archers take high percentage shots.
> 
> Have I wounded game and failed to retrieve........yep. Felt sick to my stomach for days. Do I talk about it..........nope, would I have an animal mounted that showed this..........not in this life. Do I still hunt..........you bet. But we should learn from our mistakes........right.
> 
> We will not protect this sport by showing the grit, the bloodsport or the lack of abillity to kill with speed and accuracy. We will protect it by showing respect for the animals we hunt, by using every part we can and sharing that harvest with others, hunters or not. By a well done mount, looking as alive and as alert when we saw him coming in for the shot.
> 
> I have always looked at taxidermy as a story we can share with other hunters, our families. A story the tells and shows of a deep respect for being a hunter.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Bob


Well said :thumbs_up


----------



## Glenn-bob

dx2 said:


> Like war, killing animals, for food or whatever, isn't always pretty. "dancing" around this fact for the fear of what some might think, hides the truth, and, over time, weakens the stance of hunting.
> 
> That doesn't mean we should seek to offend, but, rather, not hide the truth or fear those who might be offended and let them guide our decisions and the decisions of the hunting community....because with that also comes the "breeding" of guilt and resentment toward the sport....even from some within...which eventually spreads and weakens the stance of hunting.


Distinct difference between hiding and not highlighting...These sort of portrayals "highlight"...No need for "guilt" but also no need to highlight this aspect of hunting. I don't think hunting is weakened by not showing but I think it is weakened by showing...Like others have said "To each his own." I just don't think it's using sound judgement...


----------



## meathunter

I love mounts and have several in my home, but I would not want this on my wall and it should never see the light of day.


----------



## californiabull

The wife definitely would not let me hang that one! Very unique and at first I thought, "What the?", and after looking at it for a minute it's definitely a conversation piece, and I think I like it, I wouldn't have one mounted that way personally, but hey But to each is own and that's not my mount. I can see how some nuturalists wouldn't like it as you wouldn't see a deer in nature walking around with a rage sticking out of its shoulder, at least not for long. Overall, thumbs up.


----------



## 458win

Wow.. Didn't know so many people on here like the cookie cutter mounts where everyones looks the same. The OP was looking for something different and he got it. Did a nice job also.

Cool thing about taxidermy is you can have a mount done to WHAT YOU WANT. Not what the other guy wants or your neighbor thinks is cool. You are paying the money get it done how you want it. 

If someone takes offense to it while they are in your house, then they probably dont belong there anyhow.

That being said probably not the best mount to be displayed at a store with the general public but for your own home :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## riverrat09

:thumbs_do


----------



## PennArcher88

Agreed with some on its not something i would want on my wall, but its definatly something I wont forget. The detail looked great. Its looked real, isnt that what your supposed to do. And dont worry, PETA will get there panties in a bunch over anything so i wouldnt worry about them. Any ways, I thought PETA stood for People Eating Tasty Animals. Maybe I was wrong. Ha anyways its an interesting mount.


----------



## Teh Wicked

I think it looks fine, not a bad job at all...

I cant say I like it, and I cant say I dislike it. Its definately different, but as long as you like it thats all that matters. First person to walk in your house and say they find that offensive or disturbing. tell them they can walk right back out the same door they just came in...


----------



## bowman23

I think that is a cool mount it looks awesome good job.


----------



## Early Ice

I don't really care for it, but I think it's a unique idea.


----------



## Deer Hunting Do

Well, since you did ask...I don't care for it and I also think it's in bad taste. Not to mention that the mount does not look "believeable". There are several issues, the jaw being one, the way the mouth is formed is another. It may be the form, I dunno. The Buck looks like he needs more work to look "real".


----------



## Spitpatch

Nice work ....good imagination!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate it!!! 

I love it!!!!
Hide it!!!

I will have to say, I am not one for suffering.... 
That mount makes me sad. You should be as creative and replace the arrow and blood with .....?something!! But it's your art.


----------



## 4TRACKS

I,m not a taxidermist , but have learned many ideas by looking on line .
I know you cant believe everything you read but heres my oppinion .
Deer mount looks good BUT .
1. Arrow exit wound should be more of a slice or slight tear on hide .
2. Eye pupils are wrong . They should be horizontal with the ground .
Only time the pupil changes from level is when a deer looks up .
3. Jaw issues .
Overall a o.k. mount .
My personal view is its o.k. 
Will stur up a lot of greaf in the wrong setting .
Everyone is trying to be different and yours is mostly because not many will follw your lead .
Myself being one ..


----------



## mathewdbl_lung

proskinnertts said:


> I agree with Brian. Something like that gives taxidermy a bad name and if a non hunter was to see that they would probably be very disturbed, and get the wrong impression about what taxidermy and hunting is about.


I agree, and it also reminds me of how many deer are hit poorly with an arrow each year and die a very long death with either an arrow in them or just two bleeding holes.


----------



## Jester1023

My uncle is a high quallity taxidermist...very critical. I'm on the fence. I love the work...it looks real, which might be what I'm freaked out about. I have seen a doe shot a little forward, in a shoulder. She was shot by another hunter on the other side of the fence. The arrow only penitrated about 2-3 inches. She ran down to the bottom I was hunting over and reached back with her mouth and pulled the aluminum arrow and broadhead out...there wasn't much blood. Then she layed on her side in the shallow edge of the creek and wallowed a bit, sprang up, and trotted off. Yes, I could have shot her, but I was stunned at what I was watching. I was 17 and it froze me. Your mount reminded me of how resilient the whitetail deer is. I think it's quallity work with a different perspective that my take people of guard. As for the ney sayers that say "it's not taxidermy", they are wrong. I am an artist (not a liberal one either) and taxidermy is an art. I challenge anyone with no artistic ability to try to duplicat your work.


----------



## M.Magis

I thought this thread finally died? :BangHead:


----------



## buck knife

I like it A LOT,I COULD CARE LESS WHAT AN ANTI THINKS ABOUT IT,THEY ARE ANTIS,does anyone think because it a deer mount looks "natural"the antis like it?Its an awesome mount,It could only be better if it was a bear mount,now you've given me a great idea for the next bear mount,thanks!


----------



## Jeffress77

I think it looks great. 
I also think I get sick and tired of hearing the same old crap about "representing us" or "a bad example for non-hunters" 
I don't live my life how anti-hunters want me to, and I SURELY wouldn't cater to anything near their expectations. If we would just quit catering to what others want, and stand up for what we believe in, maybe we would have stronger numbers.


----------



## mulehorn

Not what I would want on my wall but I admire people who break the mold and think outsidethe box!


----------



## fullsneak

poor taste and poor quality.....


----------



## bow hunter11

neat


----------



## brandon170

I think the mount looks great.


----------



## hunt1up

I think it is pretty well done, I just don't like it. Yes, it could offend alot of people. It doesn't offend me, I just find it cheesy, unrealistic, and over the top.


----------



## redbone311

I don't like it at all ! Are you trying to push people who are on the fence over the fence into anti-hunters? Or are you trying to give the anti-hunters more to complain about. I can see it now... here it is folks, proff that the hunters are barbarians and sick *******s who just have a blood lust and no class. Only thing you can do with that is piss most people who are not hunters to side with the anti hunters.


----------

